# PNOZ 5 Datenblatt



## stefand (1 April 2007)

hallo Leute!

brauche dringend ein datenblatt für ein altes PNOZ5 schaltgerät! finde im internet keines mehr

es handelt sich um ein PNOZ 5 24VDC 2S gerät! 

ein foto davon befindet sich im anhang!

danke für eure hilfe!


----------



## Sockenralf (1 April 2007)

Hallo,

Datenblatt hab ich leider keines, aber was ist denn das Problem?
Vielleicht kann man ja so weiterhelfen

MfG


----------



## stefand (1 April 2007)

Nein, brauche das für die Doku meines Schulprojektes Sonst gibts eh kein Problem damit!

Aber danke


----------



## Tillix (1 April 2007)

stefand schrieb:


> hallo Leute!
> 
> brauche dringend ein datenblatt für ein altes PNOZ5 schaltgerät! finde im internet keines mehr
> 
> ...




Hab hier was --> Anhang


----------



## RolfB (1 April 2007)

oder das hier..?

mfg.
Rolf


----------

